

Maple Syrup Revolution - DanielStraight
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/01/maple-syrup-revolution/

======
DanielStraight
This article (which I found via Kottke: [http://kottke.org/14/01/say-hello-to-
big-maple](http://kottke.org/14/01/say-hello-to-big-maple)) describes a new
method of producing maple syrup which could increase production by an order of
magnitude given the same amount of land.

